

Interpreting when Compiling, or an Alternative Understanding of Lambdas in C++11 - andreygrehov
http://kukuruku.co/hub/cpp/interpreting-when-compiling-or-an-alternative-understanding-of-lambdas-in-c-11

======
srean
When I write template heavy code I always miss having a REPL that deals with
compile time interpretation of the template programming subsystem.

Yes one can pore over the compiler error messages to figure out what went
wrong, why did it instantiate that template instead of this one, why did this
overload fail, why did it not pick up this template specialization..... This
is hard to do, and although error messages in g++ has improved enormously (and
that I find its template related error messages more informative than Clang
ones) it handsomely crosses my threshold of pain.

It would be so much better if the compiler dropped you in a REPL environment
where you could explore the instantiation and overloading aspects
interactively, fix the problems and then let the compiler continue from there.

I think some of this exists in bits and pieces in several personal projects,
but I really wish this is available in the standard compilers.

~~~
pfultz2
You should check out metashell then:
[https://github.com/sabel83/metashell](https://github.com/sabel83/metashell)

~~~
srean
Yes! I have been meaning to try it out, thanks for reminding.

...and then I discovered Linq
[https://github.com/pfultz2/Linq](https://github.com/pfultz2/Linq) from your
comment history. Expect movement in your karma from old posts :)

------
pjmlp
Great article! Very interesting reading.

